# 50 roosters. Fifty.



## Juan (Nov 16, 2019)

Why on Earth would someone keep 50 roosters in their backyard, which is a little less than a half acre in size? About half are in 5x4x4 cages, the rest are tethered to 55 gallon drums with perches on top and a cutout. I came home from a vacation in September to find this going on. I am out in the country some, there are no laws against having one, but... Fifty? No hens, just roosters.

My bedroom window and French doors overlook his backyard. The alpha starts in around 4 am, and the ensuing cacophony continues until around midnight. 

One? Fine. Two? Yep, ok. Three? Sure. 

Fifty? With?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds like gamecocks used for fighting. You could explore whether there's any regulations about that number, especially since it interferes with your ability to sleep.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I completely agree with Robin, it really does sound like a cockfighting situation. It doesn't sound like a good situation for you or for the birds.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Gamecocks...the bane of the chicken community. The breed is awesome, but when you see them like that the owner is usually up to no good.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep what everyone else said. Fighting birds


----------

